

Note to Web 2.0 Companies: Early Adopters are not the Mass Market - parker
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/05/21/NoteToWeb20CompaniesEarlyAdoptersAreNotTheMassMarket.aspx

======
parker
"If you are a Web 2.0 company in today's Web you really need to ask
yourselves, 'Are we solving a problem that everybody has or are we building a
product for Robert Scoble?'"

Couldn't have said that better. There is a market for niche products online,
to be sure. I think the problem is niche products pretending to be widely
useful.

